# ivermectin



## fuzzy (Sep 12, 2004)

has anyone used ivermectin? i've been told this works on mites? how can i get all my birds to trap? too of them won't trap till the end of the day.
fuzzy


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Fuzz,

I've used Ivermectin from time to time. 3 drops of the injectable down the throat will rid your birds of roundworms - not sure about mites. For mites I like to spray the loft with pyrethrin, especially the perches and nestboxes where the mites hide. I do put ivermectin sheep drench - a capfull in about 3 gallons water - for their baths. I do this about every 3 or 4 weeks. I think this helps prevent those ectoparasites including mites, feather lice and pigeon flys.

For worming I like moxidectin from Australian Pigeon Co. It's sold at Siegels among other places. If you suspect tapeworms you'll need to get praziquantel as moxidectin and ivermectin won't get them.

Good trapping birds are very disciplined by the amount of feed they consume. Check the search engine on this site for 'trapping'; I think you'll find some good information on how to get your birds to trap when you want, not when they want.

Hope this helps,

birdy


----------

